# Looking for a Soto Zen sangha or sitting group in Lisbon



## ravo.dominick (12 mo ago)

I'm a U.S. practitioner heading to town for a few months. Avenida Republica area. Most groups in the States are still doing Zoom sittings. Anyone here doing small groups, if Covid allows?


----------

